# building sprayer help needed



## firefighting4u (Nov 2, 2007)

hey guys I thought I would post here as I value the opinions on this site and spent countles hours reading posts what I have is the tank hose reel,, fabricated skid unit slide in, 5.5 hp honda motor but what I dont know is what kind of pump to buy for this motor or how big or small I have seen various rates that you guys are spraying and quantities heck even nozzles what I plan on doing is using this unit in the summer months for sealcoating or lawn care I want to buy a pump that will work for this type of work i know there is a big differance in GPM and PSI for these but with setting the idle and or a pressure regulator would probably help ussmileyflag. as far as anti icing application I plan on using something like caliber 1000 but that leads me to my next question anyone know of anywhere near davenport iowa where I am able to get liquid anti/ de-icing chemicals from.


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

Bump, I would like to know as well
Would a 6hp 2" trash pump be enough?


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

L70, What kind of 2" trash pump? A lot of those have aluminum pump housings and it would work but you would be a little more limited on materials since some will really attack aluminum. If it is a poly pump it would be fine but if you want to use a hose set up you will find it is real marginal, but will work. If you are going to pretreat with it I would go a pretty good sized hose and that will give you enough pressure. Maybe around 1".

Firefighting, Some of the trash pump set ups come with the pump and motor already coupled. I have not seen too many who sell the pump head alone but I am sure that can be done. Some may require a threaded shaft on the engine.

I think the best pump set up is a centrifugal such as Ace and Hypro make. They have more pressure and flow than the trash pumps. Ace makes one they call a coated pump. It is impervious to most anything. I am guessing Hypro has something similar. If you decide to use this pump and have any problems finding it locally pm me and I will try and help you. 

I have seen one guy on here use a roller pump. It would be another option but the engine does need to have a 6-1 gear reduction and personally I am not that crazy about the idea of using a roller pump on an anti-icing sprayer.

Here are some places in IA you can try.



Cryotech Deicing (D), Ft Madison IA 319-372-6012 E-Mail

Horizon Products (D) Muscatine IA 570-236-9055 E-Mail

Binns & Stevens (D) Oskaloosa IA 641-672-2566

Jerico Services (D) Indianola IA 515-961-6207


----------



## PremierSnow (Nov 3, 2005)

FireFigher Are you looking to buy in bulk (3000) gallons or do you want to buy from someone with bulk tanks?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Another member on here helped me with a parts list (great help). If you get me your email i will forward it to you.

Or try this 
http://www.dultmeier.com


----------



## saynow (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know exactly where you're located but I went to a place in Cedar Rapids to have a Le**o space saver sprayer converted into a ca.chl. sprayer. Took off my hypro 403 and put on a centrifugal pump, re-routed some plumbing and bam I'm sprayin'. Got a 12' break-away boom on back and can still use my hose reel with a new wand type gun. This will also be able to spray weed control this spring, pretty cool. What type of product you looking to spray? Oh yeah, I got the 5.5 kawi on it too. They just bolted on the new pump.


----------



## firefighting4u (Nov 2, 2007)

Premiersnow-----I am looking to buy from someone with bulk tanks

Superior------- my email is [email protected]

turbo and say now thankz for tour help as well


----------

